# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  REI finally coming to Oklahoma!

## In_Tulsa

City negotiating to open REI sporting goods store on Riverside Drive - Tulsa World: Government

----------


## Plutonic Panda

That sucks.

----------


## Pete

I can say this now...

They are also coming to the Glimcher property north of Classen Curve.

Plans have already been drawn but don't know if the deal is signed.


This is what I was hinting about before.

----------


## kevinpate

Will make my youngest and many, many friends still active in Scouting very, very happy. I find myself smiling a bit too for that matter.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> That sucks.


heaven forbid we share the excitement that a store is coming to the state.  Chill with the Tulsa hate.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

great spot to put it though.  Right by the river and in the middle of their trail system.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> heaven forbid we share the excitement that a store is coming to the state.  Chill with the Tulsa hate.


Just sucks that they're going to Tulsa first. Not trying to hate on Tulsa. I'm glad for them. Just wish they were coming to OKC.

----------


## Rover

> Just sucks that they're going to Tulsa first. Not trying to hate on Tulsa. I'm glad for them. Just wish they were coming to OKC.


Pay attention and chill. They are coming to OKC. This Tulsa obsession is just weird,

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Pay attention and chill. They are coming to OKC. This Tulsa obsession is just weird,




I think it totally sucks that they got the Garth concerts first.    *Not*. :Doh:

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> I think it totally sucks that they got the Garth concerts first.    *Not*.


WOAH WOAH WOAH.  Garth is off limits.

----------


## Swake

The site in Riverpark for REI has been approved by the city and the development is moving forward. But, angry local citizens are now taking the fight directly to REI itself. TulsaNow is starting a campaign to email complaints about the quality and size of the project to REI execs and someone has started a twitter account @REITulsa attacking the project.

----------


## Eddie1

> The site in Riverpark for REI has been approved by the city and the development is moving forward. But, angry local citizens are now taking the fight directly to REI itself. TulsaNow is starting a campaign to email complaints about the quality and size of the project to REI execs and someone has started a twitter account @REITulsa attacking the project.


Get a life people. There are so many other things to get fired up over.

----------


## shavethewhales

^Seriously? You're going to come on a city forum and dog on people who are upset about public park property that was donated for park purposes being turned over to developers for a crappy strip mall?

Someday I want to live in a place where stuff like this doesn't happen without a massive ****-storm. People need to care about where they live.

----------


## Swake

> Get a life people. There are so many other things to get fired up over.


No, accepting crap developments in prime areas is stupid. Riverparks is a valuable Tulsa asset that will be harmed by a standard ugly big box store in a sea of parking.  

Tulsa is able at times to come together and stop crap developments. Citizens were able to force the Simon outlet mall that was going to be built next to Turkey Mountain to move to Jenks. Members of the city council said they would have worked to block or improve the REI project if they had been able to vote on it, but the Mayor was able to work around them and the planning commission.

REI can work in the park, I’m not against the location overall. REI has well done stores in other locations that could be a benefit to the park, but the design the developer (not REI) has put forth so far just plain sucks. I am hopeful that shaming REI will work and REI will force the developer to redo the project.

Currently the store will have a 30' wall right next to the trails with a couple of small trees between the trail and the wall:

----------


## Swake

Here's the look of the store:

----------


## BG918

Hopefully REI will realize what a special location this could be and the design of the store reflects that.  Regardless it will be a hub for the south river trails and the location is good for renting/demoing bikes for the trails and nearby Turkey Mountain.

----------


## ljbab728

I think this will still likely happen, but there are obviously some major issues to take care of first.

REI deal on Riverside may hinge on community support - Tulsa World: Government




> The development along the Arkansas River targeting Oklahomas first REI sporting-goods store may hinge on community support in an issue that is giving city officials flashbacks to previously stalled developments.
> 
> Recent opposition to the agreement to sell land on the southwest corner of 71st Street and Riverside Drive for development now has the targeted anchor tenant, Recreational Equipment Inc., asking for a resolution.

----------


## TU 'cane

It's an extremely ironic situation.

REI, from what I've been able to discern, is one of those trendy/urban outdoor/recreational retailers that most people who have them enjoy. And it's planned to go along one of the trendy/urban outdoor/recreational areas of Tulsa. 

I think it should happen, honestly. It's not impacting the trails in an overtly negative fashion. The trails will still be there. My only complaint is the layout of the parking lot, which I find to be rather lame.

----------


## warreng88

Tulsa residents trying to nix Helmerich Park retail development

By: Molly M. Fleming  The Journal Record	March 11, 2016

TULSA – Development on the site that could be home to the state’s first Recreational Equipment Inc. store is the subject of an ongoing lawsuit.

Tulsa resident Craig Immel filed a lawsuit against the Tulsa Public Facilities Authority and the city of Tulsa, asking for a temporary injunction on the final negotiations of land at 71st Street and Riverside Drive. In January, former Tulsa Mayor Terry Young, former River Parks Authority Trustee Herb Beattie, and residents Ray Pearcey and Clayda Stead added their names to the lawsuit.

The land is part of the 67-acre Helmerich Park, which was acquired by the city in 1991.

In August, the Tulsa Public Facilities Authority approved a contract to sell 12.3 acres of the park to CBRE|UCR, a Dallas-based development firm. The developer is planning a 50,000-square-foot shopping center, with a 27,000-square-foot outdoor sporting goods store. The speculation is that REI Inc. is the development’s anchor, but a company spokeswoman previously said that it has not signed a lease in Tulsa.

Immel and the other plaintiffs do not think the TPFA has the legal right to sell the land. The parties asked for injunctive relief to give adequate time to review the documents related to the property, the title abstract, and the proposed transaction between the TPFA and the potential lessee or buyer.

The lawsuit dates back to August when Immel first filed a petition. The city of Tulsa was added in late January, which is when the last action was taken in the lawsuit.

Immel lives near River Parks, of which Helmerich Park is a part, and said he enjoys the large, open, green space.

“A shopping center on eight or nine acres right in the center really disrupts that whole system and the whole intention of developing the park,” Immel said.

The TPFA denies Immel’s claim that a temporary injunction should be granted, according to its response to Immel’s petition. The TPFA is being represented by the city’s litigation division manager, Gerald Bender, and Stephan Wangsgard.

The response states that the land is not dedicated as a park in any written document. The TPFA even tried to develop the property in 2013. It sent out a request for proposals, but no viable proposals were received.

“The TPFA will suffer immediate damage and harm if it cannot exercise its legal right and power to sell and convey (the land) to a private developer,” said Bender and Wangsgard in their response.

Immel said the plaintiffs are also concerned about the shopping center’s design, which includes 5 acres of parking. He said he and the other plaintiffs are not against the store.

“We like (REI),” he said. “The people that are fighting the development are REI customers. We want an REI in Tulsa.”

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> I can say this now...
> 
> They are also coming to the Glimcher property north of Classen Curve.
> 
> Plans have already been drawn but don't know if the deal is signed.
> 
> 
> This is what I was hinting about before.


Good. I'd really like to start taking advantage of my lifetime membership I purchased at their Flagstaff store back in August!

I'm also just generally super excited because REI has classes that they teach--kinda like what Home Depot does. There's already a course that I'm ready to sign up for.

----------


## Rover

> Tulsa residents trying to nix Helmerich Park retail development
> 
> By: Molly M. Fleming  The Journal Record	March 11, 2016
> 
> TULSA – Development on the site that could be home to the state’s first Recreational Equipment Inc. store is the subject of an ongoing lawsuit.
> 
> Tulsa resident Craig Immel filed a lawsuit against the Tulsa Public Facilities Authority and the city of Tulsa, asking for a temporary injunction on the final negotiations of land at 71st Street and Riverside Drive. In January, former Tulsa Mayor Terry Young, former River Parks Authority Trustee Herb Beattie, and residents Ray Pearcey and Clayda Stead added their names to the lawsuit.
> 
> The land is part of the 67-acre Helmerich Park, which was acquired by the city in 1991.
> ...


Who knew there were NIMBYs in Enlightened urban Tulsa.  :Smile:

----------


## BG918

> Who knew there were NIMBYs in Enlightened urban Tulsa.


The land is a public park, the citizens should have a say in whether or not it is developed and if so how it is developed.  If this better integrated into its riverfront setting and location along the trails creating more of a destination it would have more support.  Tulsan's don't want their parkland turned into a strip mall, even if it is REI, and I don't blame them.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

On Google Maps, it looks like the land was already turned for something but of course that image can be from like two Octobers ago. Anyone have a current pic of that corner? 

I honestly see nothing wrong with the development. Maybe make it a little more aesthetically pleasing with some more trees. Otherwise, it's a nice spot!

----------


## Swake

> On Google Maps, it looks like the land was already turned for something but of course that image can be from like two Octobers ago. Anyone have a current pic of that corner? 
> 
> I honestly see nothing wrong with the development. Maybe make it a little more aesthetically pleasing with some more trees. Otherwise, it's a nice spot!


It's currently the site of volleyball courts and has been for many years.

----------


## Zorba

> Who knew there were NIMBYs in Enlightened urban Tulsa.


I spend hundreds, sometimes thousands of dollars at REI a year. I often travel to Dallas to go to REI (not to mention that I visit one in every city I travel to who has them). I am completely against the development of this corner. There is absolutely no reason why it needs to go there, the vast majority of REIs are in strip centers and are a typical mid-size strip center anchor. The River Trails are the nicest recreational asset (quantifying statement: that is large and widely used)  of any city in Oklahoma (probably region), and really could rival anything in pretty much any city, even Seattle. There is no reason to uglify them with 1/4 mile of strip center backside. REI could move into Tulsa Hills, still be connected to the trails and have just as much traffic.

Now there are some REI stores that do a good job of integrating into local trails/area. But these are only the flagship stores and there is no way they will invest the money in Tulsa.

Really, the fact that REI is pushing for that land makes me think less of them, since they are supposed to be all about nature and getting outside, but they want to build on a public park?

This park is also home to a large vollyball complex that stays quite busy.

----------


## Zorba

> Here's the look of the store:


I've been in several REIs that look just that, including the old Dallas location. So it is completely disingenuous to claim that REI is getting stuck with whatever the developer will give them. I am trying to remember all of them, but I have been in at least 13 REI locations, probably some others, there are only two that would be nice in this location, the Seattle Flagship and the Denver Flagship, literally every other one is a typical mid-box or strip center store.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

The one in Santa Fe, NM, is pretty schnazzy. Kinda retrofitted it into an old train station, I believe.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

After forcing a redesign, tulsa city council votes 5-4 to approve development of the park. 

This thing is full of drama so check this thread for complete details. I suspect it won't start for a while until the lawsuits are finished. 

http://www.tulsanow.org/forum/index.php?topic=20890.0

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

Old plan



Updated

----------


## Swake

> After forcing a redesign, tulsa city council votes 5-4 to approve development of the park. 
> 
> This thing is full of drama so check this thread for complete details. I suspect it won't start for a while until the lawsuits are finished. 
> 
> http://www.tulsanow.org/forum/index.php?topic=20890.0


The developer claims he will start construction as soon as October.

----------


## BG918

That site plan would be better if the retail pad on the north side was eliminated so take out that chunk of parking closer to 71st St.  Just have REI, an adjacent coffee shop/cafe on the river side and the restaurant with outdoor seating on the trail.  Some kind of river connection would be a nice touch too, similar to what they have near Blue Rose Cafe where one could rent kayaks.   

And keep the majority of parking along Riverside and not along the trails with a better connection to the sand volleyball courts and Helmerich Park to the south.  The added trees are good but there is still way too much parking, which I know they did it because they know trail/park users will park there.

----------


## Zorba

Still terrible. It should require a city wide vote to sell off parkland. I love REI, and give them way more money than I should, but still hate this. They should've gone in caddy corner in the old Lube's spot before PF moved in there.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

It's not affecting me so I can't wait til this opens. To have an REI within 100 miles is fantastic.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> It's not affecting me so I can't wait til this opens. To have an REI within 100 miles is fantastic.


"It doesn't affect me so I am indifferent"

That kind of thinking does nobody any good. Heaven forbid you show  support for our states 2nd largest city

----------


## HangryHippo

> "It doesn't affect me so I am indifferent"
> 
> That kind of thinking does nobody any good. Heaven forbid you show  support for our states 2nd largest city


+1.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> "It doesn't affect me so I am indifferent"
> 
> That kind of thinking does nobody any good. Heaven forbid you show  support for our states 2nd largest city


Oh give me a break and calm down. You too, Nick.

Trust me, I'm ready for Glichmer to get off their butts and make a frickin public comment about our OKC location but God almighty, you're gonna throw me under the bus for being thankful I can will now be able to go to a brick and mortar REI that is only 90 miles away vs. a suburb of Dallas, i.e. Plano??!

Pardon me, but I'll take the closer location. The fact that it's in Tulsa has nothing to do with praising the city of Tulsa.

The only thing I'll praise the City of Tulsa for is their design of their new park along...ahhh hmmm, above... Riverside Drive!

P.S.  My grandparents lived in Tulsa all their lives (that I knew them). I love Tulsa. It is much more picturesque than OKC!

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> Oh give me a break and calm down. You too, Nick.
> 
> Trust me, I'm ready for Glichmer to get off their butts and make a frickin public comment about our OKC location but God almighty, you're gonna throw me under the bus for being thankful I can will now be able to go to a brick and mortar REI that is only 90 miles away vs. a suburb of Dallas, i.e. Plano??!
> 
> Pardon me, but I'll take the closer location. The fact that it's in Tulsa has nothing to do with praising the city of Tulsa.
> 
> The only thing I'll praise the City of Tulsa for is their design of their new park along...ahhh hmmm, above... Riverside Drive!
> 
> P.S.  My grandparents lived in Tulsa all their lives (that I knew them). I love Tulsa. It is much more picturesque than OKC!


I have no problem that you are excited it is close, I am sure a lot of folks are! But when that is all you care about, and not about the quality of the development, then you should expect people to call you on your selfishness. 

What is good for Tulsa is often good for OKC, and in this instance an REI that fits the area would set a standard for future REI's in the state.

----------


## HangryHippo

> I have no problem that you are excited it is close, I am sure a lot of folks are! But when that is all you care about, and not about the quality of the development, then you should expect people to call you on your selfishness. 
> 
> What is good for Tulsa is often good for OKC, and in this instance an REI that fits the area would set a standard for future REI's in the state.


+1

----------


## OKCisOK4me

:Congrats:  :Congrats: 


> +1


Ooooo...you're up to +2

 :Congrats:   :Congrats:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I have no problem that you are excited it is close, I am sure a lot of folks are! But when that is all you care about, and not about the quality of the development, then you should expect people to call you on your selfishness
> 
> What is good for Tulsa is often good for OKC, and in this instance an REI that fits the area would set a standard for future REI's in the state.


Lol as if anything they are proposing could be better than what they aren't proposing. Okc4me is right. 

Oh, and what is built here certainly won't set a precedent for what REI stores are built in OKC. What a ridiculous notion.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Ooooo...you're up to +2


What's your problem? Soonerfan is making excellent points that I agree with. Having trouble wrapping your mind around the thought someone might care about their city's aesthetic over your need to buy backpacks and hiking shoes in a 100 mile radius?
🙄

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> Lol as if anything they are proposing could be better than what they aren't proposing. Okc4me is right. 
> 
> Oh, and what is built here certainly won't set a precedent for what REI stores are built in OKC. What a ridiculous notion.


I'm going to assume you got your words mixed up in that first sentence because it makes no sense when read as is. 


You need to do your research and understand the history of this location. It has been a city park for years and home to volleyball courts. The process of selling it off has been pretty sketchy, causing uproar among the community. Furthermore, Tulsa is footing the bill for utility development of the lot. So If Tulsa is going to sell such a prime piece of property and invest $, then it deserves a top of the line development. 

Do you really think the proposal couldn't be better?  Honestly. Like in your eyes do those renderings look perfect.  Because quite a few folks  don't feel that way (it only passed city council 5-4)

These aren't my words, but explain perfectly what Tulsa deserves and should get out of this REI. 

"Look no further than Denver for how REI can interact with a riverfront location and enhance a park/trails space.  Of course REI there is in an old trolley barn and one of their flagship stores but still.  I would only support this if it were just REI and maybe an adjacent restaurant or cafe.  Cut out the outparcel buildings and cut the parking in half.  Push REI and the restaurant closer to the bridge and preserve more of the 9 acres as park, like it's supposed to be.  An REI that looks more like this with expansive river views would be pretty cool. 

Can't get image codes to work - http://media.bizj.us/view/img/631775...1162-0-334.jpg

----------


## BG918

The Arkansas when it's flowing is actually much more scenic than the S Platte where REI is located in Denver.  Denver is worse than Tulsa in not capitalizing on its river but the REI does a decent job of interacting with the kayak flume and the Starbucks has outdoor seating overlooking it.

The Denver REI is in a repurposed brick warehouse with 40 ft ceilings.  You're not going to replicate that and while Tulsa has some similar vacant buildings they aren't by the river.  But you can do something that _resembles_ this one I.e. Brick facade, lots of windows facing the trail and river, heavily landscaped parking area and a cafe/coffee shop along the trail to engage users.  

There is still a pending lawsuit over this that goes to trial in July so nothing will happening until at least later in the year.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> What's your problem? Soonerfan is making excellent points that I agree with. Having trouble wrapping your mind around the thought someone might care about their city's aesthetic over your need to buy backpacks and hiking shoes in a 100 mile radius?


Why did he have to take it to a level that wasn't even relevant to my OP? The aesthetics of Tulsa wasn't even in the realm of the point of my post. Think the cat is just looking for his dog in a fight and you barked. Both of y'all need to calm down.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I'm going to assume you got your words mixed up in that first sentence because it makes no sense when read as is. 
> 
> 
> You need to do your research and understand the history of this location. It has been a city park for years and home to volleyball courts. The process of selling it off has been pretty sketchy, causing uproar among the community. Furthermore, Tulsa is footing the bill for utility development of the lot. So If Tulsa is going to sell such a prime piece of property and invest $, then it deserves a top of the line development. 
> 
> Do you really think the proposal couldn't be better?  Honestly. Like in your eyes do those renderings look perfect.  Because quite a few folks  don't feel that way (it only passed city council 5-4)
> 
> These aren't my words, but explain perfectly what Tulsa deserves and should get out of this REI. 
> 
> ...


My point was the site plan could be much better than it is. 95% of the  parking spaces in this development should be structured. Anything less than that is a failure and I'll be suriprised if any of it is structured. Residential should be included in this as well. 

So when I see one pile of crap that looks better than another pile of crap, I still see crap.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

Oh well. Anyways, back on topic. If all legal challenges go away than this could start by the end of the year. I work right next to the lot so I will keep everyone posted. 

I need to change my name. Maybe soonerfan_nolongerin_okc

----------


## formerly405Tulsan

I had heard rumblings, but now it is official.  Will be built in a new development just SW of the Turkey Mountain parking lot, about a mile west of where the City originally tried to get REI several years ago.


https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...301714740.html

Article with some history on REI to Tulsa
https://tulsaworld.com/business/loca..._medium=social

----------


## CCOKC

That looks like a fabulous location for an REI. I do prefer the REI stores that are close to water and trails versus the ones in strip malls.

----------


## BG918

Wish this was part of more of a mixed-use residential development instead of purely retail but it is a good location for REI near Turkey Mountain and river trails.

----------


## Brett

Tulsa World article updating REI Co-op Tulsa location

----------


## Jake

Destroying trees to build an outdoor store dedicated to sustainability in a generic suburban shopping center is ironic.

I’m just glad I can get my Sherwin-Williams fix after my hike now.

----------


## bombermwc

I've been pretty disappointed in the lack of camping gear in the OKC location. I really thought i would walk in there and want to just give them my money for stuff. Bass Pro and Academy seem to have a lot more in this space.

----------


## BG918

> I've been pretty disappointed in the lack of camping gear in the OKC location. I really thought i would walk in there and want to just give them my money for stuff. Bass Pro and Academy seem to have a lot more in this space.


I would also put Sun & Ski Sports on the same level as REI.  REI has name recognition and that’s it, the actual store isn’t that impressive unless you’re at one of their flagship locations (Seattle, Portland, Denver)

----------


## shavethewhales

> Destroying trees to build an outdoor store dedicated to sustainability in a generic suburban shopping center is ironic.
> 
> I’m just glad I can get my Sherwin-Williams fix after my hike now.


I'd love to know how Sherwin-Williams business works. I don't understand why they have so many stand alone stores in busy prime-real estate commercial areas like this. Most people go to lowe's or something to buy paint when the need strikes. I guess it must be contractors and people coming in to buy for major jobs?

But we all agree it's a sucky generic shopping center. Just a terrible design and I hate that we are still doing this. The rest of the country is slowly turning around and doing better developments, so it'll be a few more decades until Oklahoma gets the memo.

----------


## BG918

^ This parcel should’ve been included in the river district overlay which would not allow this type of development.  Not sure why they didn’t capture these parcels around Turkey Mtn within the overlay.

----------


## Just the facts

> I've been pretty disappointed in the lack of camping gear in the OKC location. I really thought i would walk in there and want to just give them my money for stuff. Bass Pro and Academy seem to have a lot more in this space.


It depends on what type of camping you want to do.  If you are car camping then stick to Academy or even Walmart.  REI is for people that carry all their gear on their back.

----------


## Just the facts

> I've been pretty disappointed in the lack of camping gear in the OKC location. I really thought i would walk in there and want to just give them my money for stuff. Bass Pro and Academy seem to have a lot more in this space.


It depends on what type of camping you want to do.  If you are car camping then stick to Academy or even Walmart.  REI is for people that carry all their gear on their back.

----------


## PhiAlpha

Great place for it with especially with all the investment going into Turkey Mountain, the River Park Trails, and the additional damn on the Arkansas River in Jenks.

----------

